# Pa. Newbie Thanks You



## Pschorr1417 (May 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to thank all of you for the ton of useful information you have given me, and continue to give me. After renting many handguns and borrowing a few, I ended up with a Sig p245. I shot the Sig several times and it just felt right. Luckily, I found one in my area after knowing it was the one I had to have! My only regret is that I didn't get into handguns long ago, it's been a fun and interesting start though!! Just joined the NRA also, my new shooting friends said it wasn't an option, lol, and after reading up on things, I agree!!

I'll shut up now,
THANKS again guys :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from the swamp. Enjoy.:smt1099


----------

